
Our app is a website. Click to download and watch - 0x62
https://infstream.com
======
0x62
Hey HN! We’re Callum and Ben, founders of Infstream

Infstream is a video sharing platform that allows creators to earn from their
exclusive videos by charging fans $1 per month for access.

Problem: Earnings from ad monetized videos is inconsistent, requires a large
audience and minimum watch times before you can even apply for access. Income
is highly variable, and dependent on the location of your fans, and topic &
length of your uploads.

\- Digital creators are facing decreasing revenues from d based services that
prefer algorithmic feeds focusing on the largest creators. \- Users have to
watch adverts, or begin paying for a relatively expensive monthly subscription
service to watch content they may not want to.

The general consensus from creators is that they are tired of existing
platforms taking a large proportion of their earnings, whilst making sure
content is advertiser friendly, otherwise they risk their videos being removed
and subsequently, their livelihood affected.

The idea: after listening to a large number of creators that had complaints
towards existing video monetization platforms, we thought of a platform and
model that solves all of these issues, with the top priority ensuring that
creators are earning their fair share.

What’s different? \+ Creators earn directly from their fans, with a $1 per
month subscription (per channel). The price makes content accessible for all
and is an easy sell to an engaged audience. \+ It doesn't matter how often you
upload, how long your videos are, what they contain or where your subscribers
are from. \+ Creators start earning from their first subscriber \+ Human
support and manual video review systems make sure creators aren’t at the mercy
of bots and automated systems removing their content first, and asking
questions later. \+ Users can build their own library of influencers and
YouTubers that they want to watch, adding and removing subscriptions on a pay
as you go basis.

